# Avatar request.........



## nadoon (Sep 7, 2009)

I know, I know. Antonkan just made the same topic as this so don't scream at me. The only reason I posted another one is because that thread got a little crowded. I'll try making some avatars. So Just request one. But for that I will need someone to help me out......... With these.

I want his face http://i26.tinypic.com/9g9ezd.jpg

Replaced with this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://i28.tinypic.com/slgo6s.jpg

And give me the link so I can keep it as an avatar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!


----------



## antonkan (Sep 7, 2009)

nadoon said:
			
		

> http://i28.tinypic.com/slgo6s.jpg


Hmmm... Is that Sonic the Hedgehog? Is it from the game Sonic Riders?


----------



## anaxs (Sep 7, 2009)

theres an avatar request thread right here ( http://www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=113443 )
try over there


----------



## science (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Splych (Sep 8, 2009)

Damn science beat me to it...

Oh well... Will still post mine in once I get it done.

looked too choppy... so nvm/


----------



## nadoon (Sep 8, 2009)

science said:
			
		

>




Thanks so much man!! If you need any avatar request or something I'm the one to ask.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 8, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> nadoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you can make them why didn't you make it yourself? Also, the Avatar request thread is there for a reason.


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Can I request for one?
if i can, well i would like a cool signature that has cool looking dragons in it becoz as you can see my name so has the word 'Dragon' in it and also can i request an avatar that also includes a dragon on it! thanks alot!


----------



## luke_c (Sep 8, 2009)

dragonbladerxx1 said:
			
		

> Can I request for one?
> if i can, well i would like a cool signature that has cool looking dragons in it becoz as you can see my name so has the word 'Dragon' in it and also can i request an avatar that also includes a dragon on it! thanks alot!


Signatures, HERE
Avatars, HERE
kthnxbai


----------

